# What's up with EPEK the company?



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I asked a couple folks on this forum about an order for 2 packages of EPEK broadheads I placed. They respectfully responded but weren't sure what was up, one mentioned some machine shop issues and the other had some reservations about the new customer service. My order was placed a couple weeks ago but the CC hasn't been hit and the heads haven't shown up at the door (for obvious reasons). I've emailed the EPEK website and surprisingly have had no reply. Anyone having the same problem? Is the business still locally owned? I'd like to give them a shot but the hunt is going to come and go at this rate. Please respond if your listening, Skeet.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Be patient Skeet, they will be available very soon, and they will be worth the wait. The best part is that you do not have to broadhead tune. I killed a nice branch antlered bull last year on the Front. I am waiting as well. Shoot elk22hunter a PM, he has first hand knowledge of these great heads!
Kelly
United Wildlife Cooperative


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have just spent the past half hour speaking with another partner in EPEK. He personally has been to the machine shop and is working with the machinist on getting everything in spek. He will be there at 7:30 am tomorrow morning and they will be pumping out inner and outer peices. He should have a bunch ready for the anadizer by the weekend and they will be put together next week with them available to go out the door by that weekend. Hunters should have them with a couple of weeks to the hunt. Keep practicing with your field points and don't worry too much about getting the bow to sinc with the head and not enough time to do it. That is the beauty of the Epek that is fly's so true to your field points. Don't lose faith in us boys, we are going to make this happen! This new design just came to us a bit late and after testing, didn't leave us much time. We are going as fast as our little legs will carry us. Sorry Skeet that you have not heard back. I will look into that.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm interested in trying the new version. I too killed with the 2nd Gen epek last year and would give the new one a try for this season.

Not gonna tell a guy how to run a biz, as I could take a lesson or two from many out there, but if there's one thing I do know is that you've gotta reply to customers asap when they ping you. Too many other options for a hunter to find hunting gear


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Scott, do you know if I'll need to re-order?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ktowncamo said:


> Not gonna tell a guy how to run a biz, as I could take a lesson or two from many out there, but if there's one thing I do know is that you've gotta reply to customers asap when they ping you. Too many other options for a hunter to find hunting gear


Starting a business is **** tough work. There's so many unforseen snags that pop up. Then comes having to retool for a different setup.
I only know Scott through his posts on UWF but I'm betting your EPEKs will be there before you know it.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

is this the 3rd design or 2nd?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm thinkin 3rd


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, I can't keep up.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have seen more than 3 designs... the fiber optic one i would put as the 4th or 5th, but that is my mediocre memory I'm going off of. If they hadn't jerked me around on the 2nd or 3rd design, I'd likely give them a shot, but when you order a couple hundred dollars from a company and then find them auctioning off their product online for 20-30% below dealer cost it kinda rubs you the wrong way.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I ordered some EPEK broadheads 15 days ago from a website (SantanaOutdoors.com). After over a week of waiting (26th of July) I inquired about my order, and received a notice from Santana: "We ran out of this right before your order but had more coming in, I just got off the phone with Epek and he said they shipped it to me 2 weeks ago so he is sending me out more today and I should have in 2 days. I am sorry for the delay and hope this will still work for you."

I'm starting to question my decision to go with the EPEK points. I'm trying to be patient, and hopefully the points will arrive prior to the hunt starting -- 3 weeks should certainly be a sufficient amount of time. I hope I don't regret the choice I made in EPEK over G5. The thing that's sitting in the back of my mind right now is: "I would have had the G5's by now....where are the EPEK's?"


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

What is the newest design and what is the difference from the 1st gen which are the ones I have?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

go here......http://epekhunting.com/default.aspx

If you click on EPEK Hunts, you will see my Wasatch Front bull from last year.
Kelly


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kelly, was that an over the counter tag you had or LE? Nice little bull by the way. Hoping to get my first bull with my bow this year.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Kelly's bull was an over the counter tag on the ext archery area.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx to the supporters and to the nay sayers let me explain a few things. It is always better to get your info from the horses mouth (or butt in this case. haha)

All the bull aside that seems to get rumored, the heads are being cut as we speak. We had the new design ready to go but for some reason, they were coming off the machine just a bit off weight. With our quest to perfection and the days before the hunt being numbered, we had a huge decision. Do we put them out slightly off weight to meet deadlines or do we pause a week and make sure that we don't have things coming back to bite us. We chose the latter. They will be at the Anodizer at the begining of the week and they will be being puit together and shipped by the weekend. 
We REALLY appreciate your patience. This last design is the bomb. Having said that, I would not hesitate shooting any of the different styles and haven't as I have taken critters with each of them. Some on here act like it was a "bad" thing that we made changes. The changes were made for the consumer. This is the "3rd" version of the head that we have sent out the door. The first design was not much different than what we have now other than they were a bit longer and more cone shaped at the tip. In my mind, I would never wish to shoot a mechanical head for a second shot. Many consumers do however and the first version had a slight flaw if something very hard was hit. It never changed the result as the head continued to work the exact same but the outer shroud could break and be deamed unusable for another shot. We had to shorten the front of the head for wieght reasons and added the extra weight into the strength of the shroud and it then could pound rocks and bones and I litterally would say that it is more durable than any mechanical out there. You asked for it and you got it. Next was the O ring. Again, I had no problem and Jason Bruce who has killed 7 world record animals with the EPEK X-C3 prefered the mechanics of the O ring version. That aside, the public does not like O rings. We heard your plea's and went back to work. The new fiber version does not get effected by the extreme temperatures, either hot or cold. We are out to make things the best that they can be. If I never sold another head and had a lifetime supply for myself, I would be a happy man. The only reason that they are created is because we as owners were not satisfied with the heads that were on the market. Either they open in the quiver or shoot squirly. We overcame all of the issues that we hated about the other heads on the market. 
We have some great supporters and appreciate those who have been patient as we try to serve them, the consumer. Many of the new comers on this forum don't even know that there was a guy named "EPEK". Ethical Persuit, Ethical Kill" was his reason for his handle. He was on this forum long before the broadhead was created. He teamed up with a few of us and here we are today. We definately have had some growing pains when it comes to customer service. We all have real jobs and do this on the side. I appologize to any that we have offended along the way by our lack of professionalism. It is not intentional.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Do we put them out slightly off weight to meet deadlines or do we pause a week and make sure that we don't have things coming back to bite us. We chose the latter.


That, my friends, is called integrity. You don't find that in too many manufactures anymore.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great response Scott...I look forward to running them through a couple of whitetails this fall!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

elk22 -- any word on product being shipped to suppliers? It's been 3 weeks since I placed my order, and I'm still waiting...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> They will be at the Anodizer at the begining of the week and they will be being puit together and shipped by the weekend.


If I am reading this right, they should be starting to ship this weekend.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > They will be at the Anodizer at the begining of the week and they will be being puit together and shipped by the weekend.
> ...


that's not what the supplier is telling me. The supplier was told they'd have the product by today, and that I'd have the product at my home by this weekend. So, who's telling the truth?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I would think that I am the one telling the truth. Today, I spoke with the guy who is getting them cut and the inner pieces are cut and the outers are being cut today as we speak. We hoped to have them to the anadizer today but they are going on Thursday because the machine shop had a broken bit. We will do everything humanly possible to still have them going together all weekend long and to the suppliers by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> We will do everything humanly possible to still have them going together all weekend long and to the suppliers by Monday or Tuesday.


What does assembly take? Is it all by hand or machine, does a company do it for you? If not I'm sure we could round up a few guys to help you guys out. I would like nothing more than to help you guys out and assemble some archery tips while were at it. I'm sure there may be some proprietary information but the offer stands if you need it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Na, they have a sweat shop in Elk22's basement with ten year old kids working round the clock for a dollar an hour. Little fingers are much better at dealing with small razor blades and set screws. Thanks for the offer though...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks elk22 -- keep us updated. I can be as patient as necessary, as long as I know what to expect.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> thanks elk22 -- keep us updated. I can be as patient as necessary, as long as I know what to expect.


Sweet! Thanx PBH,

True, thanx for the offer but I think that we are good. Just goes to show what awesome individuals there are out there...............except for Tex of course who makes fun of sweat shops! They are illegal you know.......that is why I would like to keep mine on the DL. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > thanks elk22 -- keep us updated. I can be as patient as necessary, as long as I know what to expect.
> ...


Well ya, but you've got 15 kids, you can afford to get away with cheap child labor.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey EPEK guys! If I wanted to get me a few paks to try out on jacks and stuff this year and maybe do the old switcheroo next year for the big game. Is the order form on your website just for dealers like it saids or can I order straight from you? Whats shipping cost? and whats you timelines now that your getting parts from your suppliers?

Thanks,


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't do the ship out part so I just made a phone call to get the details. Greg says that it is $6.50 for shipping and that can cover one to a few packs.
You can order them from a few online dealers as well as local archery shops. You can get them from epekhunting.com, epekbroadheads.com as well as others.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you sir, I ordered two packs off epekhunting.com. I'm kind of excited to test them, I've been a fixed blade advocate, but watched quite a few of your online videos and thought what the heck. This will be my first mecahnical so well see how they fly.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

So what do they cost? When I go to epekhunting.com and go to the order form there is no price listed. Do I have to add my credit card info first before finding out the price, or am I missing something?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This all sounds like the company is getting things in order and ready to ship. Not to steal the thread, but it is pretty exciting to me to have read the first posting of Epek heads and a few guys on here who dreamed up the idea and then went to work making it happen. Good on you guys! New company growing pains is what I call what you are going through right now. You will get it worked out and your fans will still love your stuff and will bring in new customers for you through referrals!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

elk22 -- any update on shipping? I'm getting antsy....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter David and all others wondering, they retail at $39.99 for a 3 pack.

PBH, I just spoke with Greg and they are going out today and tomorrow. I put a bunch together this weekend and they are dead sexy! I am getting way excited. There is something fun, exciting, curious or what ever word that would best describe setting these up. I reflected on all of the photo's of critters taken with the head as I put these together and realized that I am in a great position of responsibility and what I hold in my hand can be a cow elk or a 400 bull. It could be someones first archery kill or a Henry mountains monster. It could also be a rock or stump. Fun stuff and can't wait for the photo's and stories that will follow.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule said:


> Thank you sir, I ordered two packs off epekhunting.com. I'm kind of excited to test them,* I've been a fixed blade advocate*, but watched quite a few of your online videos and thought what the heck. This will be my first mecahnical so well see how they fly.


Thanks Mr. Mule, I've always thought you're pretty swell too.  Well I'm switching to all Epeks this year. I still have 8 of the originals left. I've only shot one so far and killed my first and only elk. I'm having a hard time getting my montecs to fly right so I just said eff it, I'm going with the Epeks. With my Epek kill I shot a bit low missed all the Organs, but the epeks wide cutting diameter it clipped an Artery, and the elk only made it 75 yards before it bleed out. I was very happy, to be honest I don't know why I didn't switch last year.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I cant wait to let one fly at an animal!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir, I ordered two packs off epekhunting.com. I'm kind of excited to test them,* I've been a fixed blade advocate*, but watched quite a few of your online videos and thought what the heck. This will be my first mecahnical so well see how they fly.
> ...


So when are you changing your name? :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can buy these at one of the local shops instead of online? Will they have them in stock? Such as Jakes perhaps?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

yes my thoughts exactly... i will call Jakes!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Does anyone know if I can buy these at one of the local shops instead of online? Will they have them in stock? Such as Jakes perhaps?


You can buy them at UAC if you like. they sell them there.But I would say order them off online.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If I have success again this year, I will change my name to fixed blade XC-3


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> fixed blade XC-3


Now there's an Oxymoron if I've ever heard one!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> Well I'm switching to all Epeks this year. I still have 8 of the originals left. I've only shot one so far and killed my first and only elk. I'm having a hard time getting my montecs to fly right so I just said eff it, I'm going with the Epeks. With my Epek kill I shot a bit low missed all the Organs, but the epeks wide cutting diameter it clipped an Artery, and the elk only made it 75 yards before it bleed out. I was very happy, to be honest I don't know why I didn't switch last year.


Ahh welcome to the dark side of the broadhead world. I always figured that you might see the light of the mechanical world one day.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If Jakes does not have them yet, they will soon. They did have some in but they have been going fast everywhere so you would have to call them. 

I have been hearing about Fixed Blades name change for two years now. haha


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

BTW mr. Fixed Blade.........I have not seen you join us on our "Like" page on Facebook. In fact we welcome all to come join us and you can see Fixed Blades bull that he killed in our photo album. You will find it on FB at "EPEK X-C3 Broadhead" He didn't actually kill it in our photo album. He killed it somewhere else and posted it in our photo album.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Scott, I hope your doing the photo contest again, because I plan on winning that son of a bitch again this year. 8) Consider your broadheads liked.


----------



## ElkStalker (Aug 10, 2011)

Anybody have any experience shooting the newest epek broadhead at elk? If so how do you like them and also how do they fly in comparison to other broadheads and field points? Thx in advance.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Fixed, I saw you on the group page. That one is Plural. Go to EPEK X-C3 broadhead, not broadheads. That is where we need you.

Elk Stalker, this is what I have from the Epek doing its job on Elk.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Have these things shipped yet?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Went out yesterday to every order that we had.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Scott I went to both. This is the first time I saw the new heads. Those are perty.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Went out yesterday to every order that we had.


Oh my God, thank havens, praise the lord, Thank ya Jesus,...six pages and 50 replies later, EPEK finally ships and saves the world.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

My bad, I just received my order and they are SEXY.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Went out yesterday to every order that we had.
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


 :roll: That is to both of you. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> I sure hope someone is listening because I just emailed EPEK again using the "contact us" link on the website. My credit card still hasn't been hit and the hunt is only ONE WEEK out. You guys are killing me........ Think maybe I could get a response this time? I'm not ranting but I'm D^M close. I left my number so PLEASE give me a call.


I replied to your PM. THIS WILL HAPPEN!

I aint skeered to put my number out there. We are not avoiding anyone. Scott 307-922-1919


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

How come everytime I call that number I get a sex phone line? :mrgreen:  Kidding of course, I know that all the EPEK's boys are top notch individuals and I will gladly support some local guys. I have always had great customer service, in fact, most of the time Greg will call himself in my past experiences. We just need to be patient and understand they are trying to do a big push to get new product out before the hunt.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reponse Scott, I'd no sooner checked the mail, the credit card and posted and my wife called me out because the mail had just come and the EPEK's WERE here. I'm still not sure how they were billed but I'm excited they made it and will give them the green light this year. The new design looks deadly. I'd also like to extend an additional thank you to Darin (Tex) for elevating my concerns. Skeet


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just got mine in the mail today great choice on going with red totally sexy. I'm a little confused on how these work. Once deployed do you have to do anything. The instructions that came with it were for the old ones. I have the 2 past generations and love them.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

post a pic of these bad boys!!! Cant find to shoot em!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Fixed, I saw you on the group page. That one is Plural. Go to EPEK X-C3 broadhead, not broadheads. That is where we need you.
> 
> Elk Stalker, this is what I have from the Epek doing its job on Elk.


Great video


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

why did you change the set up of the broad heads? is this monofilment line (fishingline) supposed to be better the the set screw that you had before. it seems that now you have to re-thread it after every shot, some people like to shoot thier broadheads for practice now it will be a pain in the***


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> why did you change the set up of the broad heads? is this monofilment line (fishingline) supposed to be better the the set screw that you had before. it seems that now you have to re-thread it after every shot, some people like to shoot thier broadheads for practice now it will be a pain in the***


If people practice with it in hunting mode, yes they will have to put a new peice of mono in each time. My question would be, why would they? There is a practice mode and you can set the screw to practice mode and it wont break the mono. Change the screw back to live mode and your back in business. I would not shoot all my heads in live or practice mode much. If you shoot the head just for fun, you are putting stress on the screws, tip, etc... I am all about getting your mind wrapped around the accuracy and feeling confident about it hitting where you are aiming. Once you realize that it is hitting right with your field points then take it apart, make sure there is no target debrit in the head and start shooting your field points again. If someone told you that we replaced the set screw with the mono, they told you wrong. We replaced the O-ring with the mono. The set screws are all the same as before.

Here is a picture of the new head.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow..they are red. Sexy!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I liked the Stainless steel color better. So where's a picture of all this mono crap. I fear change, change scares me.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I liked the Stainless steel color better. So where's a picture of all this mono crap. I fear change, change scares me.


More work with these bheads, sounds like a pain man fixed blades, are so easy a caveman can do it. I'll stick with them.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> sagebrush said:
> 
> 
> > why did you change the set up of the broad heads? is this monofilment line (fishingline) supposed to be better the the set screw that you had before. it seems that now you have to re-thread it after every shot, some people like to shoot thier broadheads for practice now it will be a pain in the***
> ...


I must of misunderstood from watching the video on the web site explaining the mono line concept. I have never seen one of your broadheads in person yet.

anyways i am using a fixed blade this year thought about a mechanical, just not sold on the idea for an elk at this time. maybe on a deer but that will not be until next year.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I can tell you first hand that the EPEKs put down three elk and a couple of deer in our camp last year with near perfect results. The kill shots on my bull left devasting holes that put him down quick. If you decided to try these on your elk hunt this year you won't be disappointed. Up until the EPEKs came out I only hunted with fixed blades. Bottom line, these broadheads are killers.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

They do look about the same as the grim reapers.


----------



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yay I just got the new Epek broadheads in the mail and I must say they are freaking awesome. They fly so true and I love them. Thanks Epek for the rush on the order and I take back all the things I said on poor customer service. I now understand the reason they were so behind and appreciate the communication with the Company after. Top notch you will be pleased with the new XC-3's. Thanks again.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> They do look about the same as the grim reapers.


Trust me, their not even close.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I still have 2 of the 2nd gen epek that will be happily ready in my quiver next week, but I am anxious to try the new ones. Love the red is dead color.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

grim reapers are sweet tho!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am still shooting the first generation heads and have no concerns in doing so. Saying that, I hope to switch to the latest next season.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I recieved my XC3s today. I'm excited to try them out.

One thing that concerns me: the fiber/mono. I purchased the heads with expectation of recieving an O ring -- that's what the site advertised.

maybe the mono is better than the O ring. One potential downside I see to the mono is that I'll need to keep extra mono with my gear to "reload" the broadhead -- after each shot, the head will need to be reload. With the O ring, I would imagine you got multiple shots prior to replacing the O ring.

I hope that that is a non-issue. Hopefully my concerns will be nothing more than learning something new. I'm curious, was there an issue that caused a change in original design to go with the mono?

I would like to know what pound mono is recommended to use, in case I happen to need it in the future? (never thought I'd ask that question in the archery forum!)

(I shied away from the G5 T3s specifically because of the gimicky spider clip. I have to wonder if I would have bypassed the EPEK had they been advertising that their head is kept in place using a melted piece of monofilament?)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> I recieved my XC3s today. I'm excited to try them out.
> 
> One thing that concerns me: the fiber/mono. I purchased the heads with expectation of recieving an O ring -- that's what the site advertised.
> 
> ...


You can get some of the ones that we have left with the O ring if you like. I would recomend the mono heads. They are simply more consistant on the opening with getting a entry hole. I have no issue with either but the new one is pretty dern consistant. It is 50 or 60 lb test. I would sugest either putting a peice of tape on your riser with a couple of them under the tape or just getting a bigger peice of mono and tying it to the riser. The reload is so simple and easy that I don't see it being an issue at all. A guy has 5 arrows or so and would have to shoot them all before needing to reload a fiber. I just have mine in my case, so when I get back to camp, I can reload if needed. In a perfect world, they could reload with no extra effort but everything that we have thought of besides the mono would have been suseptable to the weather, rain turning to ice or other things. This system works great.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply elk22 -- also, thanks for the suggestion of taping, or tying spare mono to the riser. I understand having 4 additional arrows ready to go -- which is why I figured it was really a non-issue.

Again, i look forward to trying them out. Thanks.





I'm bald. Chicks dig it. I wonder what will happen now that I'm shooting XC3s?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Markthehunter88 said:


> grim reapers are sweet tho!!!


I used to use them. Two different "imo" failures and I sold the rest. First one didnt open in an elk (still clipped the artery with the tip so it died) the other sheered off two blades hitting a buck deer through the shoulder.

-DallanC


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate grim reapers, they're the reason I went to fixed blades. Biggest pieces of **** on the market in my opinion.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

These new heads are very sexy! I like the shorter design and really like they went away from the o-ring. I never had a problem with the ring design, but for some reason I just perfer not having it. IMO the mono is a cool idea.

These guys are busting their butts to get these together for the hunts. They are worth the wait and well worth supporting our local boys. The bottom line is these heads are proven. They are flat out killers. Good job to those that have worked so hard to get them to where they are today.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the O ring's ease of use and I think that it's very reliable. At least in practice it is, though I've never shot an animal with an EPEK. The problem I have with the O ring is replaceability in the field. I dropped one out target shooting and I never did find it. The monofilament would be so easy to replace. I haven't shot the new one so I can't comment on how reliable it is.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger...why would you have the Oring on during practice mode? I would leave it off until you put it into hunting mode.


----------

